# Star Wars: Bounty Huntress



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

It has been ten years since the fall of the Republic. Ten years since the declaration of the Galactic Empire and Emperor Palpatine's New Order. Ten years since the Jedi Order was villainized and all but wiped out. The Clone Wars, the Jedi who fought in them, and the power struggles of the Republic are now dismissed as corrupt foolishness. The Clone Wars were simply a war propogated by the power hungry Jedi Knights, an order as outdated as the corrupt Republic that it made its pawn.

To the majority of the galaxy, the Empire is a shining beacon of what the Republic should have been. That is, if you count only the Core Worlds as the majority of the galaxy. The human-centric worlds Core Worlds have not seen the Empire that the rest of the galaxy has. They have not seen the planetary bombardments, enslaving of entire species, or extermination of others...but even if they did, it would be safe to assume that these events would simply be seen as necessary.

But on the Mid Rim world of Ord Mantell, the Empire's presence is barely felt. It was never a planet in which a galactic government had much influence. A haven for bounty hunters, smuggler, and mercenaries that don't want to get stuck in Hutt Space, the planet isn't exactly the tourist spot of the galaxy. Its large cities are a sharp contrast to the somewhat barren landscape, and there is little in the way of legal trade that keeps the planet's economy alive.

The moderately sized spaceport of Tralin was much like most cities in the more 'civilized' planets in the galaxy. The streets were packed with species of all type moving back and forth from tavern, to bar, to nightclub, to homes. The fact that the planet's lone star had set an hour earlier meant nothing, as the bright lights on the buildings were shining down along all of the streets and squares. And though the buildings didn't tower like those on Coruscant, the larger ones reached a good thirty stories with upper levels connecting some of the buildings to one another. Streets on top of streets.

It is also a haven for those who wish not to be found. Where else to hide from bounties than in the thick of things? Hiding out in the open...and though it usually works, these individuals are usually not too much trouble to track down if one goes through the work. And currently, there were two such individuals that had given just a little too much information on their location.

The first was a fairly meager bounty, only worth 1,000 credits. The target's name was Eslin Deetron, a middle aged Rodian that had once been a local contact for the Galactic Empire. While the bounty didn't specify what exactly it was that Eslin had done, the Empire didn't put bounties out unless there was a good reason for it. What was said was that the Rodian was an illegal arms dealer(but who wasn't on Ord Mantell...?), and that he was to be taken alive and brough to the nearest Imperial Garrison so that the Empire could...punish him.

The second bounty was the real draw, and while it had an Imperial insignia attached to it, it was likely not completely official. It was a small file attache to the bounty for Eslin Deetron, and the only way it had been found was through a few levels of decoding the encryption. While Eslin was wanted for selling illegal weapons, the real target was his supplier. There was no name, description, or anything listed beyond the fact that there was a supplier who likely had connections to the Rebel Alliance. The Empire(or whoever it was within the Empire that solicited the bounty) would pay 5,000 credits for the head of the weapons supplier, and there is even a note that completely shutting down the entire smuggling network which undoubtedly existed would provide an even larger reward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Deep within the confines of her mask Eelysa Nara frowned, a rarity, as it wasn’t often that she showed any sign of emotion anymore but a middle age Rodian wasn’t really inspiring to her and in ways she didn’t truly comprehend he reminded Eelysa of her own continued existence.

The reminded didn’t matter though, Eslin Deetron would get no reprieve from her cause if her sources were right and he was found than any number of bounty hunters would be soon be, or were already, here tracking him and if that was the case than his thousand credit bounty would be better off lining her coffers than someone else’s.  Of course he was small time, and if he rolled on his supplier than a business arrangement might be in order.

With the outline of plan in order Eelysa moved in on the shadier areas of Tralin, she wasn’t sure of the exact location of  Eslin’s hideout but someone out their knew where he was hiding and though few would do anything but laugh if Eelysa asked herself but few, if any, would do the same to Zo’Tannath, her alter ego and a eager bounty hunter in the process of build a rep.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

Truthfully, the shadier areas of Tralin were impossible to find unless one truly knew them. That was because Ord Mantell itself was the shady part of the galaxy, and finding shade within shade took directions. But when one knew where it was, there was little trouble in getting there.

And so, behind the older spaceports near the south of the city, the shady part of Tralin sat, looking exactly the same as any other part of Ord Mantell to the untrained eye. One who knew what they were looking at, however, could identify that the cantina near the end of the street, the _Devaron's Horn_, was less a cantina and more a hide out for smugglers and those who didn't want to be found. Next to the cantina sat a small building, the sign unreadable except for a small note on one glasteel window that read _"Now selling legal supplies!"_ in Huttese.

There were a couple of other noticable buildings, one a nightclub type a few buildings down that was likely either own by the same person who owned the cantina or was in direct competition with it. There was also a large, unmarked building in the center of it all, no lights on and no sign of activity within any of the levels as it rose up into the sky.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Her keen eyes on the look out for trouble, and also for any Rodians that strayed into her path, Eelysa made her way towards the Devaron's Horn.  She didn’t expect to find Eslin; few would be that brazen or foolhardy, but she suspected someone had seen or was helping to harbor him and that was who she was looking for when she slowly entered the through the front of the establishment and scanned the room for likely, dangerous, or interesting suspects.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

Passing through the crowd of people that populated the streets, with most of the spacefaring species in the galaxy represented in some form or another, you arrive at the entrance to the _Devaron's Horn_. It has no door, which isn't a surprise as places like this usually like to attract as many in as they can, with doors just getting in the way.

Inside, the tavern itself was surprisingly large. There was a single, wide walkway that lead straight to the bar at the very back of the bar, but to get there one had to walk past a collection of tables all filled with people playing varities of sabaac, a couple of holoscreens showing shockball matches with large amounts of bets, and then simple tables and booths.

And though most of the patrons were human or at least near human, there were an uncountable number of non-humans all over the place. Most all wore weapons openly, and so no one took notice of you or your armor upon entering. To most, it just seemed like another punk kid trying to look cool in a tough part of the galaxy. Even the barman, a middle aged, bald human male, gave you nothing but a passing glance. Usually his type would at least give you a full look over, but it seemed that he was too busy, just didn't care, or had seen stranger.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa didn’t mind the lack of attention; in fact she even preferred it as it meant that the chances of someone remembering would be lessened, but even if those around had turned and steered she would have ignore them as long as they didn’t hinder her.

As she advanced upon the bar Eelysa scanned the room one more time for those interested in her, familiar faces, and any Radians that fit the description of her subject.  She made no attempt to attract the attention of the barkeep to order a drink; her full-faced mask made it an impossible even if she wanted too, as she listened to those around her.

She wasn’t in any hurry at the moment and sometimes one only needed to be willing to listen to learn what you wanted to know…









*OOC:*


 Gather Information: +7


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

Other than a few of the patrons that eye you curiously every so often, you are generally left alone. Of course, anyone openly armed and in heavy armor will usually be left alone simply out of a basic survival instinct. It was very rare that someone would wear such things, especially on Ord Mantell, and not be prepared to use them.

Listening takes time, though, as there are so many conversations going on and much shouting from near the shockball screens. But after about half an hour of simply waiting and listening, you hear the name _Eslin_ spoken. It takes another few minutes before you can identiy the same voice again, though, and the source of it seems to be from a table off between the shockball holos and the more bar-heavy section.

Its actually a fairly empty section(well, empty compared to the rest of the place), which makes it easy to pick out the table and the speaker. There were three figures sitting at a square table with drinks and datapads layed out in front of them. A dark skinned, short haired human with his back to you, a blue skinned, oceany-blue spotted Mon Calamari female facing the entrance to the building, and a big eyed, grey skinned Duros faces your direction. None of them have really taken any notice of you, though, and there is at least one table between them and all the others around them on all sides.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 10, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Wanting to hear more of their conversation Eelysa got up and moved closer to them by fringing interest in the shockball holos, something easy enough to do considering her full mask.

Though Eelysa careless about Shockball, she found it pretentious and silly, she did extend some of her attention towards the game going on she would not standout from the crowed when they cheered and jeered.  The match was a surprising good one and Eelysa found herself on her toes too keep up with the game and the conversation.

When giving a chance she turns her skyblue eyes, yet not her mask, towards her three marks in the hope of identify them and if possible to read over their shoulders.









*OOC:*


 Spot +1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

None of the three around the table seem to be anyone of note...at least, no one you've seen images of before. Besides, most Duros all look the same, especially when they got older and their skin dulled in colour. Of course, Humans probably all looked the same to Duros, too.

It wasn't possible to see any of the information on the datapads that were on the table, and as more people began to crowd towards this section, the three became at least a bit more huddled over them. Whether they were trying to hide anything, or just simply trying to keep their privacy and hear each other speak over the loud crowd, it was impossible to tell.

Of course, the gathering crowd presented a new problem. No longer could you hear, even faintly, a hint of the conversation at the table over the roars of the crowd. The shockball match was still a good time off from ending, and it was unlikely that the noise was going to quiet anymore until then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Deep within the confines of her armor Eelysa frowns.  She could go on what she knew but it was hardly flawless information and that type often lead to unwanted and unexpected blaster fire, which was something Eelysa always tried to avoid.  

Eelysa needed to get closer, preferably to one of the tables close to her marks but her unwillingness to remove her helmet made enjoying a simple meal and drink impossible.  As she scanned the cantina one more time a plan formed as her eyes came to rest on the back wall.  Seedy cantina and the many species of females meant only one thing, and Eelysa planed to use it to her advantage.

Stepping from the shockball crowed Eelysa points at the back wall and a near human female.  Eelysa eyes didn’t linger over the girl for long, she could careless about her assist and the only thing she hoped for was a talkative girl.  as Eelysa waited for her to company she pulled a chair out like a true gentlemen would while strained to listen to the conversation at the near by table.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

Talkative was definitely something that the girl was. It probably had a lot to do with Eelysa's relative silence that kept the girl talking, and everything ended up sounding like a question even if it obviously wasn't. The girl had been surprised at first, but had soon gone to talking, trying to find some kind of casual conversation to have but not really getting anywhere.

The table with the three you were trying to focus on was just at your back, a little to the left so it was easy to tilt your head and see what was going on with them without raising any eyebrows(or similar appendages). And now, you could hear them fairly clearly, though it took ignoring the girl more than a little.

The Mon Calamari female had been saying something about Eslin having a run in with a couple of bounty hunters. Quiet chuckles passed between the three, and the human commented that the Rodian had dealt with that kind of thing before. Though you hear no mention of exactly where anything has occurred, they sound like they at least know Eslin well enough to have casual conversation with him. From the sound of things, though, there have been many attacks on the Rodian by multiple bounty hunters in the last couple of days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Even as a small child Eelysa had always been competitive, this would become one of the reasons why she thought she was a poor choice to become a Jedi, and the idea that someone had beaten her to her bounty disgusted her greatly but of course that might not be the case, the bounty was still current so someone hadn’t collected on it.   

Eelysa didn’t deny that she need more information, and while she might learn a few more details via listening in it wouldn’t paint her the whole picture, and that could lead to trying to dodge unexpected blaster, but a plan quickly formed in Eelysa’s keen mind.

Finally giving the human female her true attention Eelysa cut directly to the point her mask encrypting her voice to a point where telling race was improbable and detecting gender was an impossibility, “What’s your room number?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 14, 2005)

The girl seemed slightly surprised, but shook her head and said in a quiet, but obviously slightly worried voice, "I...um...don't have a room here," she paused a moment before pointing off out the exit, "Its cheaper to stay aboard my ship...remember? I thought I'd mentioned that..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

In her years of hiding from bounty hunters Eelysa had learned many things but what was most important at that very moment was primary that killing people without bounties on them was never a good thing ad secondary, a mask was a wonderful device.  Not only did it hides one’s identity but it also hid one’s emotions and that was probably the only reason why the chatterbox was still there and not running in pure terror…

Sighing quietly, her mike turned off so no one else could hear it, Eelysa reminded herself that a good bounty hunter was a smart bounty hunter and a smart bounty hunter could think on their feet, _It matters not, and its hardly set back…  In fact, it could be advantageous…_

Speaking softly, hoping that the mask would carry her regret, Eelysa addressed the young women, “Yes, of course you did darling…  What kind of ship was it again?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

"I really don't know much about it," she said with a shrug, before waving a hand vageuly, "Some old transport...I don't know. My brother knows that kind of thing."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

With an exaggerated nod to convey her understanding Eelysa shifts her attention, though not her helmet, back to her marks before she continues to ask the girl question, “and your brother doesn’t mind if you work out of his ship?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

The girl chuckles and waves a hand again, "He doesn't have a say in the matter. Its what he gets for being younger."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“So you like take care of him and stuff?”  The mask hid Eelysa surprise and newfound respect she had for the girl before her.









*OOC:*


 How young/old is she and what does she look like?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

((Sorry about no description of her, kept to that mainly because Eelysa wasn't paying attention...meant to add it in. She looks to be in her mid twenties, attached is an image for reference.))

The girl shrugged slightly, sitting back in the chair idly, "To a point, I guess. But he does his own thing most of the time..." she laughed slightly, "Guess I shouldn't be surprised. Seems to be in the blood for a Corellian."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Even inside her mask Eelysa smiles at the astute observation on Corellian behavior, “Yes, I believe it is…  Where is your ship now?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 19, 2005)

"Just up on the high level of the east pads across the way," she said while pointing out of the large tavern and towards one of the larger buildings you had passed to get here, "What was you name again? Don't think I caught it..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa, who would rather not give a name, quickly counters the dark hard women, whom also hadn’t offered her name, “Ladies first...”

Glancing sidewise at her marks, double-checking that nothing had happened, she turns her attention back to the girl, “What dock number is that?”









*OOC:*


 Have the marks shown any interest in Eelysa or her companion?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

From the look of things, the three marks are still having their own little conversation. Though you've gotten a look or two, its nothing more than would be normal in a place this crowded.

The girl obviously can't see your eyes glancing over, and grins slightly at your previous words, "Fair enough. My name is Caya, and the ship is at Pad 47-2B."

As she finished, it looked like she was preparing to get up from her seat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

As Eelysa notices that Caya is about to stand, and almost certainly leave, Eelysa promptly shifts her attention back to her, flattering her in a hopeful attempt to keep her seated, “A truly pretty name for an equally pretty face.  It’s Lance by the way…”  Her voice trials off as if she just disappointedly noted Caya’s wanting to leave,  “I’m sorry…  I’m I keeping you from something?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

Caya smiles politely and moves slightly in her seat, almost looking like she had originally intended to just shift in her seat instead of getting up, "Ah...no, I'm sorry. I just thought I saw someone I recognized. That's...not always a good thing here, though I have a feeling you know that," she paused a moment, and then the obvious question came up, "So what's with the gettup? I assume your at least close to human in there..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

The honest question hit Eelysa hard, it use to be she rarely wore the armor but over time it had gotten to the point were she was rarely out of it so where did humanity end and had she crossed it?  Her actions while within the armor didn’t really help maters any either.  In Eelysa’s mind their was no simply answer but Caya didn’t need to know the truth as Eelysa replied dryly, “I’m allergic to blaster fire... but yeah I’m near enough.  Whom are you hiding from, Caya?”









*OOC:*


 Knowledge check, probably untrained but it depends upon which knowledge is most appropriate, on whom ever she mentions.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

"You want a list?" Caya said, a grin tugging at the edge of her lips, "Its not too hard to find good reasons to hide from people on Ord Mantell. Its not usually too hard to hide, either. False alarm, anyway, it wasn't anyone I recognize."

It didn't take being Force Sensitive to know she was holding something back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“Well that’s good, I would hate for our date to be interrupted...”  Eelysa pauses for a second, unsure if she wanted to pursue information about Xxxx or to inquire about Caya’s troubles, finally her Jedi training and the desire to feel human took hold, “but I don’t think your troubles are all that simple…  Are they?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

"Are troubles ever simple?" asked Caya honestly before leaning forward on the table and resting her head in her hands, "Just a couple thugs that want some money that isn't their's. I can handle myself, if that's what you're implying."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“Some are if giving the right solution,” Eelysa answered honestly, of course her problems wouldn’t ever be as simple as Caya’s appeared to be, and with a hint of her willingness to be the right solution, “I wasn’t mean to imply you couldn’t handle yourself, I’m sure you can, but I’m willing to look into after I finish some work.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

Caya raised an eyebrow and tilted her head to the side very slightly, "So you are here on work...you look too stiff to be here for relaxation. So am I your diversion just in case anyone gets suspicious of you?"

By the end of her sentence, she was grinning.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“Something like that…  Though don’t sale your entertainment value to short their, Caya.”  Eelysa shifts her attention back to her marks, one couldn’t be too careful and it was easier to flirt with Caya without having to look her in the eye, “You said you had an idea where someone would hide while on Ord Mantell,  I need locations.  I’m looking for someone.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

"Saying your looking for someone that might be hiding on Ord Mantell isn't very descriptive," Caya said idly watching the faceplace of your armour, "I might be able to help if you're a bit more specific."

Though the three marks hadn't gone anywhere, they were joined by a fourth. This was another human man, pale skinned and young looking. A kid, really, but he seemed to dive into whatever conversation they were having, all of them showing things on the datapads and such here and there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa idly watches the young man, him and his hormones would probably make for a better target if Caya, herself, couldn’t provide the information that she needed but Eelysa turns back to Caya hopefully that maybe she would have the answer.  

Speaking more softly than before while pointing with her finger towards the table, hopeful that the young woman would understand, she inquires, “I’m sorry, Caya.  I’m not all that trusting of a soul…  I’m looking for a nonhuman, a Rodian.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

Caya made a 'hmm' sound for a few seconds before sitting back some again, "Rodian? Lots of Rodians here on Ord Mantell. Though with things as they are lately, I bet you're another one after that slime, Eslin."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“Something like that,” though Eelysa wasn’t shocked at Caya’s knowledge she wasn’t sure rather to smile or frown but either way more knowledge is better than no knowledge, “How have things been lately and what do you know about Eslin?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

"I know that he's a slimy little slug that'd be more likely to shoot himself than anyone else with his own weapons," Caya grumbled, her distaste not hidden at all in her expression either, "There's been a bunch of bounty hunters in and out of this place in the last week looking for Eslin. Apparently all of them have disappeared trying to collect the price on his head. I've got no idea where he is, if that's what you want to know, but I bet you that Eslin isn't the one causing the problems for the rest of those bounty hunters."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa wasn’t to worried about the other bounty hunters, her bounty was for Eslin and not whoever was causing them trouble, but she didn’t believe in coincidence either and if someone was cause them trouble she was a likely target also.  Pressing her lips together, Eelysa considers her options, “Interesting…  Have you heard anything at all?  Strange rumors or anything that happened right before the others went missing?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

"Yeah, something did happen to all of them right before they went missing," Caya said, waving a hand vaguely in the air, "They all went looking for Eslin. Beyond that, your guess is as good as mine. You bounty hunter types aren't exactly the most talkative creatures in the galaxy, and most people are smart enough not to tail you when your armed openly like all of you enjoy."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

At seeing the vague arm movement Eelysa didn’t know rather she wanted to punch Caya between the eyes or if she wanted to ventilate her with a blaster, either way she didn’t like the attitude but she would live with it for now, Caya wasn’t a target and had been helpful enough, at least for the moment, to be spared pain but Eelysa still had to rely upon her mast to hide her annoyance, “Yes, of course your right.”

Besides it wouldn’t be helpful for Eelysa to hurt plan two, “Anyhow, Caya, I need you to do me something if you don’t mind.  Can you lure a mark back to your ship for me?  I need to talk to him but would rather not have half of Ord Mantell knowing we talked…  Can you do that for me?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

For a moment, Caya simply watched you, obviously trying to read any emotions. It was fairly obvious that she came away unsatisfied, which of course wasn't a surprise, but she leaned forward again anyway, "Something about you strikes me as...different from the rest of those gun toting thugs," she nodded slightly, "Alright, I'll help you out. Who am I after, Lance?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

At Caya’s compliment Eelysa's anger towards the young woman quickly dissipates into a large grin as she too leans in to talk to her, “Being a true gentleman I’ll let you have your choice… Over my shoulder theirs two near human males, an older one and a younger one,” even the mask doesn’t hide her enjoyment to her follow up jest, “of course if your into non humans the Mon Calamari or the bug eyed Duros will work too.  Can you manage it?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

"I can manage it," she grinned a slightly dangerous grin and then slipped off out of the chair. She didn't, however, go straight over to the other table, instead wandering off into a larger crowd over near the bar for a moment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa watched Caya for a brief second smiling and nodding in her mask to herself.  Caya had won her approval, she was a smart girl, and hopefully soon she would earn her respect. 

Standing up, giving her marks another quick over, Eelysa headed for the door but stop long enough to make sure that Caya did indeed engage her targets and long enough to see if she was having any luck with her seduction.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

As you passed, the Mon Calamari gave you a sideways glance but then went back to whatever it was the conversation at the table had moved to. A couple others here and there gave you careful looks as you left, but anyone in your way seemed to magically step to the side.

Looking back once you'd neared the exit, you could see Caya slowly and carefully making her way over towards the table, though she seemed to be taking her time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa  didn’t mind that Caya took her time getting to the marks table, it was probably safer for her that way anyhow, and Eelysa quickly ducked into the crowd watching the sabaac games as she watched Caya, and her marks, to make everything went according to plan.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Though the crowd isn't a thick around the sabaac tables, its off to the side enough that you probably won't be noticed unless you're looked for. Caya eventually makes her way to the table, pulling a fifth chair up and joining in with whatever the conversation was. After about ten minutes, the group splits up, with the Mon Calamari and Duros leaving seperately and not taking notice of you as they pass.

Though the older human stays seated, Caya and the younger man soon get up and walk out of the tavern. She doesn't even glance over to wink at you as they pass by and head outside.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa had planned on stating just long enough to make sure that Caya made it the marks but the longer Eelysa thought about it the more she worried that maybe the young woman try to make a quick profit by selling her out.  So it was with a small satisfactory smile that Eelysa watched the group depart in small number than all at once though that development also brought a predicament. 

Which group should Eelysa follow or should she simply stay here and talk the mark that her gut instinct had first settled on, the older human?

With only a quick few seconds of debate Eelysa turned to follow Caya, though she would deny it if asked she would have felt responsible if the young lady was harmed cause Eelysa wasn’t their like she said she would be.

Realizing that Caya had taken the young man to her spaceport via a more scenic route, and therefore Eelysa would have no issues getting to her ship first, Eelysa took a more direct route but paused every so often to make sure no one was following her.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Finding landing pad 47-2B wasn't too much trouble. It helped that the upper levels of the city were nearly as populated. Mostly, they consisted of more expensive residential buildings and the cheap landing pads. Cheap because there was no security beyond whatever the ship had built into it.

And on pad 47-2B, you found an old Kuat Systems Phoenix Hawk. The four pincer-like landing gears rested easily on the deck of the pad, and the underside access ramp was closed. As far you could tell, no one was behind you. The only problem was that there was no cover between the ship at the end of the pad and the long walk from the pad to the main upper causeway.

Instead, a long, railed path extended off to reach the round pad. There were a couple of buildings around, but that added at least another fifty meters to the distance and it would be tough to see anything at the ship clearly from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Turning the corner Eelysa’s jaw drops in dismay, she couldn’t believe that Caya would be stupid enough to forget to mention that her ship was on the loneliest pad, not to mention the one with the longest pathway to the pad, in all of Ord Mantell, _Awww crap!  This isn’t good!_

While part of her, no doubt her recent experiences as a bounty hunter, thought it would be best to let Caya get whatever the younger man was packing she hurried up the pathway to the aged Phoenix Hawk, hopeful that the young women hadn’t doomed them both to failure and alot of trouble do to her incompetence.

Though she expects the action to be in vain upon reaching the pad Eelysa tries the release on the old ship’s access ramp while she curses at it, “Open up damn it!”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

There was a grating mechanical scraping noise, but nothing happened. Something had moved, definitely, but the access ramp didn't even move slightly. It was either locked or jammed...considering how old the ship was, either was equally likely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

“Son of a…”  Eelysa cursing continues as she steers in total disbelief, “You got to be kidding me!  Okay, girl, no time to panic...”  Looking up at the top of the beaten down Phoenix Hawk her blue eyes, with the help of her armors sensors, come to rest upon a likely spot to hide.

Looking behind her once to make sure they still weren’t approaching she fired her repulsors and jumped to the top of the craft.  After ducking behind some of the jutting superstructure, hiding herself from the approaching pathway, she waited and listened for their arrival.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 26, 2005)

Ten minutes pass. You hear no sounds to indicate anyone coming anywhere near the ship. During this time, the sun begins to fall in the sky, with the air traffic of the city becoming a bit more populated, though being at the edge of the city still keeps you out of most people's sight.

But still, there's no sign of Caya.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Cursing once again Eelysa angrily pokes her head out of her hiding place and looks for signs of life but more importantly for Caya.  As much as Eelysa sounded angry at Caya it was truly focused on her self, she had totally blown her only lead and placed an innocent in harms way for nothing more than to avoid blaster fire, and she quickly jumped down from her hiding place, fighting the repulsors for a spit second before impact with the pad, looking once again for signs of life.

Though she doubted that Caya and the young man had managed to sneak past her Eelysa gives the ancient space transport a quick once-over in an effort to be before thorough, even whack the access panel with one of her gauntlets in frustration, and as it groaned to life and whimpering in protest before it stop Eelysa had already turned to leave hopeful to find a clue regarding Caya’s disappearance by traveling the way she should have came.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 27, 2005)

A small piece of the panel actually fell off and clanked to the deck of the pad below. Old seemed to be a compliment to the ship at this point in its lifetime. For another few minutes, the area is as empty as before, with only the few people walking along the causeway, going about their own business and ignoring you.

And then one of the people turned and started down the walkway to you and the ship at the end of the pad. Right away, you could see it was Caya, though the young man couldn't be seen at all. One thing new was a belt Caya wore, with a holster and blaster pistol now comfortably resting at her hip as she approached.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa tenses to smile, she was happy to see that Cara or at least she thought she was but with how bad this supposed meeting had turned out, not to mention Cara suddenly being armed, Eelysa wasn’t so sure she was happy.

“Its good to see you again milady and I’m sorry we missed connections…   I take it company decided not to show?  Oh you can stop right their.  Unbuckle your holster and let it and blaster fall to the ground.”









*OOC:*


 Intimidate +9


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 27, 2005)

Caya idly took a few more steps forward, still leaving a good thirty meters between the both of you. She rested her hands on her hips, with her right well above the blaster pistol, "I think after that little Sithspawn I'm going to keep the blaster close by, thank you. You're little friend was a bit anxious and a bit rough. If you'd like to see him, he's stashed in an alley not far, but I doubt he'll be talking anymore."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa frowns, like any woman she couldn’t think of anything more horrifying or all out evil, and for the first time in a long, long time she wished her armor didn’t hide her emotions, ‘I’m truly sorry to hear that, not about the scum but about what he did to you…  It's my fault too, I should have followed you but the armor makes it hard to tail someone, but Caya, I still need you to unbuckle the holster and let it and the blaster side to the ground.  You’ll have them back soon enough…  Two minutes, its all I ask for.  You yourself said I was different.  I’m not out to harm you but I do have plans of retiring and that means I need to be cautious.”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +6


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 27, 2005)

"Different or not, I'm keeping the blaster," Caya said, shifting slightly and tilting her head before nodding, "Its not like you aren't armed to the teeth. If you have teeth..." she grinned slightly but shrugged, "The kid didn't do a thing. He tried, but he kept his blaster as loose as his trousers. However, if you'd like to continue being civil, I did get some information that might just help you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa frowns, either Caya was being truthful and she had gotten lucky or she was creative when it came to storytelling.  Right now Eelysa wasn’t sure which was the truth but she still didn’t detect any malice, actually she hadn’t detected any malice on the young l lady’s part all night long, so she was inclined to trust her but that didn’t mean she was going to be stupid.

“Yeah I have teeth.  Fine keep the blaster, you can deal with protecting yourself when the young man’s friends come looking for you.  Will you at least keep your hands up where I can see them?”









*OOC:*


 If she complies Eelysa will move towards her.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 29, 2005)

"If your vision's that bad, you probably shouldn't be wearing that helmet," Caya was grinning as she spoke, keeping her hands on her hips but well above the blaster and in view, "So how long do you plan to keep up this macho little 'shoot first, ask the corpse questions eventually' act?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa couldn’t help but smile behind her faceplate at Caya’s comments and answered her to the best of her ability as she approached her; “The helmet actually helps in that regard.  As for the macho routine, in general, till I retire… With you, hopefully not much longer …  Fair enough?  Okay, lets go she your unmoving friend…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

"I guess I'll lead the way," Caya said with a slight nod before turning the other way and starting back towards the main causeway. She led you back down the other direction, where she had likely come from as it led away from the cantina and that area of the city. There were a few people here and there, but as the sun was finally setting, the upper level was mostly clearing off as people found their way into the many apartments of the area.

Caya glanced back a couple of times to make sure she hadn't lost you, then finally led you down an alleyway between one of the larger apartment buildings and the railing of the upper level causeway. It was a tight squeeze to get back there, but after the first couple of meters, the buildings arched the other way and left some comfortable shoulder room. And there, sat back against the large, generally nondescript building, was the body of the young man. There were about five black marks on his torso that could only have been from blaster bolts, and even through the helmet, the stench of ozone and burnt flesh was still strong.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Even though she doesn’t feel callous Eelysa tried to act the part by kicking the young man’s body unceremoniously, “Yeah that’s definitely him and you definitely killed him, not that he didn’t have it coming...  Anyhow, lets get out of here before someone takes notice of your handy work.  Do you have any place we can go besides your ship?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

"The body's here beacuse no one will see it for at least a couple of days," Caya says before kneeling down and reaching under the corpse. After a moment, she stands back up holding a small, beat up looking datapad, which she waves idly at you, "I don't think you'd like to leave without this, though."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa frowned to herself as she takes the datapad, she had been foolish to not think of taking a second to search the body but she had simply wanted as much distant between the body and them as possible, “Good, I wasn’t sure about the authorities and no I wouldn’t.  Thanks.  Lets get out of here and see if we can’t find some information on this thing.”









*OOC:*


 I'm so stupid...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

Caya nodded and stepped past to lead the way back to the ship. Over her shoulder, she commented, "Had a quick look at it before. Looks to be a record of purchases of somekind. Could be wrong, only had a quick look at it. Shall I lead the way back to my ship or do you have a better place in mind?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa frowned, she wasn’t sure she liked the idea Caya being so curious regarding her work, “Noisy little minx aren’t you?  Yeah your ship will be fine.”

As they walked Eelysa wasn’t sure which she was more curious about..  The datapad or how Caya managed to get in and out of her rusted out starship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

Caya grinned slightly, tipped her head and then lead the way back to the battered old ship. Once there, she stepped under it and hit the switch that should have dropped the access ramp. Instead, it whirred and groaned as it had both times before. Caya grumbled something about tearing out the ship's systems if it kept acting up before trailing her hand along the hull.

When she found a certain spot, still over the ramp, and then, very roughly, hit the hull. There was a crack, and metallic whimper, and then the ramp hissed and slowly dropped. Caya smiled weakly and said before stepped up into the smaller ship, "It acts up every so often...pretty good for security, though, even if its annoying."

She then led you up into the ship, and the access ramp closed behind without too much trouble. The interior was cramped, tight, and it was really no surprise that the model never caught on. How half a dozen men were supposed to be able to survive comfortably in such a ship was hard to imagine. She stepped through a couple of open hatches to what was probably the lounge. But it was, of course, small, with a single table, a couple of chairs, and enough rust that it looked to have a new paint job.

Having a seat at the table in one of the uncomfortable chairs, Caya leaned back and motioned to another, "Its not the best but its secure in here. So would you like to dig through that data yourself or shall I plug it into the ship?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa took in her new surroundings in bitter disappointment, for Caya to call this rusted out frame a starship was an insult to every other starship ever made and there was no way this thing was spaceworthy nor did Eelysa believe it had flown during Caya time.  

Enough though she would probably have been more comfortable standing Eelysa took the seat and lied through her teeth about the conditions, “Agreed, it’s not the best but it’s not really that bad either…  It keeps you dry right?”

Her only answer to the regarding the datapad was to start punching buttons on it hoping that it would spit out the data she wanted while the whole time she could only wonder about how Caya’s starship’s computer could even possible function after so much neglect…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 2, 2005)

"She's a fast ship, too, believe it or not," Caya said with a shrug after leaning back in her chair and watching you closely.

The datapad flickered on, blinked slightly, then nearly cut off again before the power source seemed to stabilize. The datacard inserted didn't seem to have a huge amount of information on it, though you see a list of names(none of which could be anything but aliases, as they're all absurd) coupled with credit prices. There is also a single number marking next to each name. The majority of the names have 1s or 2s beside them, though you do see a couple of others.

If it is a list of purchases, as Caya had idly suggested, its nearly impossible to figure out who was buying what. Its obvious enough that whatever is being bought is trying to be kept just as secret as who is buying what. Its at least proof of something illegal...but really, what wasn't illegal on Ord Mantell?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“I’m sure she is Caya,” replied a distracted Eelysa, she wasn’t trying to ignore the young lady before her, but Eelysa found herself steering at the datapad with the knowledge that their was a code of some sort that would unlock the knowledge she needed.  With a sigh deep within her faceplate she realized that there was little chance of her breaking the code.

Taking her eyes from the datapad Eelysa looks upon Caya, who seems to be studying her with more than fringe interest.  Not lifting her helmet, and therefore not giving any indication she was watching Caya in return, Eelysa asks, “What’s so intriguing Caya?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

Caya grinned broadly and shrugged before saying, "Nothing, just curiosity. You are definitely different than most of the blood thirsty meat heads that call themselves bounty hunters. Can't help but wonder what got someone like you into a job like this...or tracking down scum like Eslin."

She paused a moment to lean back and grab a half-empty mug of caf. She only stared down into it blankly for a moment before looking back up and straight into your eyes through the faceplate of the helmet, "I assume that piece of junk didn't help much."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa can’t help but smile as she replies, “I’ll take that as a complement, which probably goes a long way to proving you true.  Like most people doing a job, its not the work that draws me, its just the credits.”

Following Caya’s eyes Eelysa looks back down at the datapad before tossing it softly towards Caya, “Yeah, either I’m stupid or I’m not smart enough to break the code…  Shall we try your computer?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

Caya had a long look over the datapad a moment before pulling the small datacard out, "Not sure there's any code there. Looks like a good jumbled mess that those who need to know it would know it. Worth checking anyway, though..."

She then moved the chair back some, dusted off some junk on a wall to reveal a small holonet access panel(even though the holonet was pretty much useless these days), and slid the datacard into a small slot. The screen flickered a moment, then showed the same mess of aliases and numbers. Sighing, Caya hit a couple of things that you couldn't see, but nothing seemed to happen.

"Doesn't look like there's any kind of encryption on it," she grumbled, looking about ready to kick the wall behind her, "That's stupid enough as it is, but no surprise if there's really a connection to that Rodian. Looks like I've led you straight to a dead end."

Caya at least managed to look apologetic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa smiles understandingly deep within her mask, but it of course doesn’t carry though her the expression visage of her mask which at the moment is much to Eelysa’s dislike.  Trying a different approach she rests one of the gauntleted hands upon the slender women’s shoulder, “Caya, it happens and it’s not your fault.  I would have liked to talk to the guy but not if that meant him taking you for a free ride in some dark alley.”

Eelysa quickly guides Caya back to her original chair, “Its not the end of the world, I’ll think of something, okay?”

Settling back down in her own chair Eelysa tried to contemplates her future plans but finds her distracted by her companion, “Caya, don’t take this the wrong way but your unlike any girl I’ve met in your… profession.  So like you, I can’t help but wonder how you ended up where you are now.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

The smile on Caya's face grew as she pulled the datacard out of the computer and tossed it over to you. She pulled her chair back to its spot and said, "It depends on where you think I am, actually..." she paused a moment, and it was easy to see Caya's mind whirring through something, then her tone changed to a more serious one and she leaned forward, "Cut me in for half and I'll tell you a very interesting little story. Something you'll like, I'd expect."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Within the confines of her cage Eelysa laughed historically, but the sounded carried not at all to her companion.  With in a second or two she had composed herself enough to reply jestingly, “Half the credits?  Maybe you’re not so different after all….” 

Eelysa pauses and considers her own actions before frowning, their was no reason to be rude, “I tell you what since you’ve been so helpful and I have a feeling you will continue to be so I’ll cut you in for a quarter of the credits on Eslin’s bounty but you can’t collect on it till we bring him in, okay?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

Caya holds her smile, and you can see her working through your offer. A short minute passes before she finally nods, "Leading you out of this dead in is worth half, but you've got a deal."

She leaned back again and casually went on, "The story's fairly short, but here it is. Lets say there was this young woman and a scummy young man. They were walking down the streets when she led him down a path that took them to a nice quiet, out of sight place. The young man smiled and didn't complain, as he was probably a shy kid when it got right down to it...but then the young woman started to ask him questions. Questions he didn't want to answer. And so she started to be more...persuasive. After a few minutes, the young man finally started talking, as her persuasion is very, very successful," Caya's smile grew a little bit at that, "Lets say that the young man said a little something he'd not wanted to say. And lets say that just when he'd realized wat he said, he got a bit restless. Of course, the young woman couldn't just let him be like that as he could have gotten himself hurt...so, she helped him out and made sure he couldn't get himself hurt at all. And maybe the young man happened to be carrying more than just a useless datapad..."

Caya slowly trailed off, her grin apparent, though she was also looking very alert and cautious, "Interesting little story...isn't it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa’s laughter rattled of the rusty chamber, she really couldn’t believe that Caya had been that foolish but it had always been brave, “Yes, you naughty little minx you, I would say that was a _very_ interesting story,” It took some conscious effort for Eelysa to remember to flirt with Caya and act male enough as to avoid more scrutiny being cast upon her, “and I’m not sure which is more intriguing, your techniques in persuasion or the information you uncovered?”

Eelysa let the question hang in the air, it had been a typical male response in Eelysa’s opinion and not her true response, which was honest worry that Caya had placed herself needlessly in harm’s way...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

It took her a moment, but Caya reached down and pulled the belt off from around her waist. She then dropped it, and the blaster in the holster, down onto the table, leaning forward and motioning towards a small symbol, "See that? The little star engraved in it? I bet a good bounty hunter like you would know exactly what that means..."

Without any trouble at all, you recognize it. The symbol of the Black Sun Crime Syndicate is not one that is easily missed, and never indicates anything good. There's scum, and then there's scum...and the Black Sun is somewhere beyond both of those.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

The belt hit an unhappy cord with Eelysa, Black Sun wasn’t an organization she ever wanted to trifle with and Caya had placed herself in extreme danger.  Nodding her head in understanding Eelysa tried to figure out how much danger they truly were in, “Caya?  How often do you work that cantina?  And how often do you bring your “dates” back to your ship?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Caya just smiled for a long moment, and there was something in it that you couldn't pinpoint. After a couple of seconds, she shrugged and said idly, "It depends. But if you're worried about the Black Sun coming after me, don't. They won't know he's dead for at least a day and even when they find him they'll find the little surprise I left them," she just smiled again, "Like I said, I can handle myself."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wasn’t so sure if she believed Caya in regards to being able to take care of herself but she didn’t have much choice in the matter at the moment, “and if the young man had an appointment which he’s obviously not going to make now?” 

Eelysa waves it off so they could focus at the matter at hand, “Anyhow, what else did the young man speak about and what did you leave behind for them to find?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

"If he had somewhere to be, then they'll just find him earlier," Caya shrugged casually, "His hands in his jacket pocket holding a thermal detonator with its dead man's switch activated. They pick him up...his hand's only loosely on it so it'll let go...boom. And no way to trace it back to me, or you."

She added the last part swiftly and smiled, leaning back again and leaving the belt and blaster on the table, "And he might have just told me where a certain weapon's dealer was when he found out I was looking for a little protection...so is that information worth a quarter still, or have I earned half yet?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa had to give credit where credit was due, Caya sure seemed to have everything planned except for one small detail.  Her blaster was on the other side of the table where Eelysa’s had two attached to her arm and it was a short subtle gesture that brought one of them to bear while Eelysa explained the situation to her, “Caya, you’re an incredibly bright girl, with an uncanny ability to avoid trouble, but to much so…  I think you’re to bright of a girl to simply be one turning tricks.”

With her free hand Eelysa pointed for Caya to back up to a place where nothing was within reach, “I got no desire to kill you or harm you, I guess you can call me a gentleman after all, but I will leave you a smoking corpse if you so as much flinch.”  

“Now I do need to be able to trust you and at this moment your abilities far exceed what I think a simple harlot should be able to accomplish so tell me about yourself, bring me up to speed, and we’ll talk about giving you fifty percent.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Caya's smile grew into a very large grin, but she stepped into view and also kept her hands in view and off of the wall. She even laughed slightly, "You are different than most. They'd have just shot me and not asked questions...or tried to shoot, at least. But at least you're not as dense as most of them, either."

She went silent, eyeing the weapons curiously before looking straight through the faceplate again, "So, yes, you're right, I'm not just some simple harlot. I'm not a harlot at all, either, and never have been, so you can get that out of your head right now, Lance. And no, I don't have a brother, either. The brother thing makes most men think twice about trying anything stupid. And I'm not a bounty hunter either, so don't worry about any competition from me. I'm just a woman trying to make a living, and as you've probably figured out by now, I have very sharp eyes.

"I've also got a fast draw, a decent shot, and an okay pilot. With a wide list of talents, its easy to make a living. Be it smuggling, mercenary work, or simply gathering information, I'm better at than you or the rest of your types...though I still think there's something else about you that makes you unlike them. Which is why I'm telling you this without raising a weapon to you."

Her grin had faded into a more serious look, "And yes, that idiot kid cracked when I had the blaster to his gut and told me where that Rodian was earlier today. He's probably still there, too, but I'm not telling you a thing until you do some things for me. Most importantly, lowering your weapons, cutting me in for fifty percent, and indulging me by telling me exactly what it is that I can't pinpoint about you. I've got a damned good feeling its got something to do with that armor, because no one wears a bright getup like that and keeps a mask unless they've got something to hide."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa nodded, Caya was starting to make sense though it still bothered Eelysa how the two of them had made connections but she had her suspicious that the force was involved.

However, It still didn’t cure all of her suspicion and she didn’t give in to Caya’s demands, “Nice to finally hear something close to the truth but I’m sure you’ll understand if I take it with a grain of salt.  I suspected the brother, and soon suspected the harlot part…  Which will probably make this next part more difficult for you.”    

“Strip, start with your outer garments.  I want you to squish every square millimeter of each article.  When, if, something hard is found your going to tell me what it is and than wait for me to order you to remove it.  At I give that order you’ll close your pretty brown eyes and remove the object in question.  Now if we find a weapon we’re going to pass over it until we finish with that article.”

“After we finish with the objects you can drop them on the floor, or place them on the floor lightly if I deem them delicate.  Articles of clothing without  weapons you’ll toss to the left, you’ll have them back as soon as we get done with this inspection, articles of clothing with weapons will go to the right.  Once I assure myself of a few things you can have them back and we'll talk the business at hand.  Simple enough, eh?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Caya's smile was not a happy one, but it did look dangerous. Her voice was calm as she stared straight at the faceplate still, "At least your typical enough to not know when to trust someone. But you aren't gettin' that much, pal, and you've got nothing to bargain with. You try to shoot me, and the least of your problems will be not getting your information. So you're going to just have to trust me as blindly as I'm having to trust you."

She paused, eyeing the weapons again, then spoke in a slightly more icy voice, "Now we're going to try this one more time. Right there on the table is the only weapon I was carrying. If you can't believe that, fine, but you'll have to live with it. If you're smart, which I have a feeling you are based on previous actions, you're going to do those three things that I asked and this whole nasty situation won't have to be nasty for anyone. Lower your weapons, I'll stay right here in plain sight and keep my hands in view, then you say you'll cut me in for fifty percent...and then you indulge me as I did for you just a moment ago. Then, and only then, will you get the information you want."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Even within her helmet Eelysa remained emotionless, she would gain no pleasure from seeing Caya naked but it wasn’t something she was going to explain, “Theirs enough scum in the galaxy that I don’t really need to worry about Eslin and rather or not I capture him.  To be honest I lack the pride to have to capture every mark that I see a bounty on, I want to retire, and pride just gets you in trouble.  It will even get you killed.”

“I trusted you blindly Caya and I had to pull a gun on you to get the truth, its not a good way to build trust, besides I’m the one in the armor, I’m the one with the repeating blaster and an itchy trigger finger so don’t tell me I have nothing to bargain with…”


Eelysa pauses, hopeful that Caya will see the truth behind her words and the comments about pride getting one killed, “You’ve already told me you only have one weapon and its on the table so why not simply accept it.  You have nothing to bargain with and strip *now*.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

"I told you that I was only _carrying_ one weapon," Caya said very slowly and deliberately, making sure that every single word is emphasized. Her eyes held their focus on the faceplate, though you could see some disappointment in them, "Do you honestly think that I'm stupid enough to let you waltz into my ship with all of those weapons out in the open if I couldn't handle you? Do you think I even need a blaster in my hand? I thought you were smart enough to figure things out like that but maybe you can't get the whole harlot thing out of that helmet of yours."

After allowing the words to hang in the air for a few seconds, Caya nodded to your weapons, "Those things are near useless in a tiny little area like this. Did you not think about that? Do you really think that you can shoot me just like that kid tried to. I didn't even have to take the blaster out of his hands to shoot him. Would you like me to go on? Of course, I'm not going to tell you where the auto-blasters are in the room, but trust me on this, they're aimed right at you and I can activate them faster than you can get a shot off. So are we going to do this the clean way, with you following through with those things I've requested, and neither of us losing out on anything...or the messy way? Because I'll do either, I promise you that, but if we have to do this the messy way, you should know that I'll keep you just alive enough to clean up the mess. I hate cleaning up a needless mess."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa frowned deep within her mask she didn’t want this but she didn’t see any choice now, she had been a damn fool to trust Caya but it didn’t really matter she had been living on barrowed time ever since Skywalker had came to the Temple…  In retrospect she admitted to herself that should have accepted her fate besides with her master and the others.

“No, Caya, I suspected you had a backup plan for quite some time and you’re a damn foolish girl if you think I’m carrying all my weapons out in plain sight.  I guess you’ve plan it all out and have decided how the pieces will fall and that theirs *no* possibility that you could be out smarted?  Are you willing to die because you feel your superior to all?”

“You can threaten me all you want with it being messy, or how you hate to clean up messes…  Which shows by the way, when’s the last time you cleaned this dump, but truth be told I wouldn’t be to worried about cleaning up the mess…  I honestly don’t know how much of the ship will be left.”

“Now Caya, if we ever do business together you got to realize that even though we’re splitting the money equally I’m running the show.  I suggest you start listen to me right now, and start removing those articles of clothing…  Trust me, I’m not looking for any funny stuff just my own safety.” 

“Now!  Count of three...  ”

"Two..."









*OOC:*


 She'll blow her away at zero or if she moves, stupid to give that much time, but she is a nice girl after all...  If the autoblasters happen to be real she'll draw her lightsaber and give up actions from next wrong for the defense.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

((So, only one thing to do here it to go straight to Initiative. Eelysa gets a 9. Caya a 16. That puts Caya up first. I'm also going to throw up a little map to give you an idea of things beyond just saying "small". The x in the center is the table.))

Before you had even finished speaking "two", Caya was moving. She took a quick step around the table, ducking low under where your weapons are aimed and charging forward. She is silent as she reaches out with both arms to your wrists.

((Caya is attempting to grapple...however, you get an AoO against her if you'd like to take it. Remember, it can only be a melee attack, and attacking unarmed without the Martial Arts feat will provoke an AoO against you. Just want to know if you'd like to take your attack before continueing with Caya's turn. Map will be attached next post.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa finds herself shocked that Caya was rushing her, it was brave but foolish in Eelysa’s mind but it worked as Eelysa was not willing to let lose with the blaster, “Caya!  Please, stop before I’m forced to hurt you!”









*OOC:*


 Can you make an AoO when you’re provoking an AoO against someone? Seems silly cause Caya is also unarmed if she takes the AoO then she too is forcing Eelysa to decide rather or not to take an AoO.  (it’s an upending loop)  Anyhow, Eelysa will take her AoO and give up one if need be.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can you make an AoO when you’re provoking an AoO against someone? Seems silly cause Caya is also unarmed if she takes the AoO then she too is forcing Eelysa to decide rather or not to take an AoO.  (it’s an upending loop)  Anyhow, Eelysa will take her AoO and give up one if need be.




((Caya won't provoke an AoO because she has the Martial Arts feat. And since neither of you have Combat Reflexes, only 1 AoO is possible for this round for the both of you.

So, Eelysa's attack is a 17. Misses. Caya's AoO is a 26. That hits, and Eelysa takes 8 VP damage.

Now, for the actual grapple. Caya makes a melee touch attack to grab Eeylsa...the attack is a 25. Now, both of you make opposed Grapple checks. Eelysa gets an 18. Caya a 20. So Caya succeeds in Grappling, and you also take another 6VP damage.))

As you attempt to strike at Caya's outstretched arms, she reaches around and her right arm gives you a very strong punch in the chest. Almost in a blur, her arms then whip around and grab both of your wrists, forcing the weapons on them away from her and gripping tightly. Through her straining to hold your arms away, she growls, "I don't want to hurt you either, Lance, so don't do anything else and neither will I!!"

((Eelysa is up...being grappled limits your actions. As an attack action, you can attempt to make a grapple check. If you succeed, you can either attempt to damage her, pin her, escape the grapple, use a light weapon, or wriggle free.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Caya’s speed and technique surprised Eelysa, she wasn’t overly worried but she was concerned, and she pulled her arm and blaster back around hopeful to end the fight before it got out of control she concentrates upon the force hopeful that it will guide her actions, “Sorry, Caya I didn’t want to have to do this but your leaving me no choice.”









*OOC:*


 Battlemind +8 Stun DC 20 BAB +8*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

((Eelysa's Battlemind check is a 26, so that's +4 to attack and 6 more VP down. You don't have to make a Grapple check to fire, so the attack is a 20. That hits. Caya has to save vs. DC 20...she gets a 21, so is only stunned for the next round.))

Despite Caya's forcing of your arms back, you managed to get the smaller weapon aimed straight at her face. A blue stun bolt engulfs the woman, and there is an obvious shocked look on her face before she lets go of your wrists and drops hard to the deckplates below.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Watching Caya hit the deck causes Eelysa to wince and she muttered apolitically to no one in particular, “Ouch, that looked painful…”

It took all of Eelysa’s fear of discovery to keep from kneeling down next to the prone, and possibly hurt, Caya.  Instead she did the mercenary thing and leveled her repeating carbine at the prone Caya, “This weapon doesn’t have a stun setting…  So are you ready to call it quits now?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

Caya looked up and blinked. Her eyes widened but not from the blaster aimed at her, more likely from her trying to make her head stop spinning. She eventually managed a glare which quickly changed into a hurt look, "You actually shot me! Stun bolt or not, you shot me! And then you let me just slam into the deck like that?! I thought you were different! Different is supposed to mean you don't shoot me!"

At least she was staying still, but she had that look again where she seemed to be staring straight through your faceplate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa quickly tried to voice her protest, “I stunned you…”  but it was quickly droned out as Caya went on and on about how Eelysa had shot her which only caused Eelysa to sigh in anger, this girl was simply to difficult!

Shaking her head, not understanding how Caya could think so badly of her since most would have simply killed her, Eelysa voices her frustration, “What are you a princess or something?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

"Of course not!" Caya grumbled, "People shoot princesses! Which is why I should not have been shot! That was my face, thankyouverymuch. I think I'm blind now, too. I cannot believe you shot me! I was unarmed! Sithspawn, I'm still unarmed! Point that thing someplace else!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Oh no, you *must* be a princess cause you far to irrational for even a typical women….”  Eelysa’s laughter comes through clearly as she offers her free hand to the prone Caya, “Come on, the floor is no place for someone of your noble bearing.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

Caya glared at the hand, "I can get up on my own, thank you."

She slowly stumbled up to her feet, shaking her head slightly once she was up and then going back to glaring through the faceplate, "I am perfectly rational. You shot me in the face. The face! Do you realize how bright those stun blasts are? I swear, you're worse than the rest of those idiots, and if my head wasn't still spinning, I'd pull that helmet off and give you a good taste of my fist! No back of the hand crap!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa quickly moves to Caya side and places one hand lightly around Caya waist and the other on the opposite shoulder, “Caya, I am sorry that I *stunned* you but you really didn’t give me a choice in the matter…”  Eelysa couldn’t help but smile as she continued, “On the bright side in the middle of the struggle I got a good enough “pat down” to decide that I don’t need you to remove your clothes after all.”

Next to the chair Eelysa guided, or pushed, Caya into the chair, “Come on sit, the effects will wear off soon enough.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Caya slumped back into the chair, idly continuing to glare, not at you directly, but at the pistol that stunned her. After a few seconds of just staring and sitting there, she reached up and rubbed her forehead before grumbling, "Fine, fine...just don't shoot me again. I still can't believe you shot me in the first place. Everything is still a shade of blue...so are we done with the stupid brute stuff now?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Taking the set next to the petite brunette Eelysa smiled but asked honestly enough, “You *tell* me as you’re the one that punched me in the stomach,” she tried to mimic Caya’s hurt tone even though she doubted Caya would catch it due to the mask, “which is far more brute than the finesse of a blaster...”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Caya rolled her eyes, "Yeah, yeah, I've heard it all, thank you."

Her eyes then fell to the blaster pistol that was still sitting there on the table. She shrugged at it and then looked back to your faceplate, "So, then...am I at least getting some cut of this bounty you're onto for the information I've got? I don't think I'm going to try demanding a number, though, as you shot me last time."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa sighed harshly into the mic that projected her voice before she replied dryly, “*Stunned* you.  Caya of course you’re getting a share, and I think you treaty me a little harshly here.  I *Stunned* you when most simply would have killed you,”  Eelysa waved one of her gauntleted hands around in a general circle of the ship, “If this bucket of rusty spare parts really can fly, than its would be worth far more than the simply bounty I’m on.  Anyhow, I need to honestly know something…  Would you let me run your smuggling business?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

"It hasn't been much of a business lately," Caya grumbled to herself more than anything, but she shrugged, "Look, my old contacts went silent about a month ago. Been wandering around on this hole since then, scrounging credits where I can. If you can find me some things to run, sure you can run it. Of course, that'll mean a cut in any bounties you pull in."

She trailed off with a slight grin suddenly growing on her face. Slowly, so you could see what she was doing, she reached into a pocket and pulled out a small item. She tossed it to you, and you saw it to be a small activation switch for something, "Oh, those autoblasters I told you about...I wasn't bluffing," she motioned up to a panel on the wall that was only half connected. Caya's grin had grown noticeably, "Its just that they've never worked. Usually people back down when I mention them..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa looks at the switch not to sure she wanted to know if Caya would have pulled it, which was fair she didn’t want to tell her she had a backup plan if that had happened, “Well I guess I’m just as brave as you or maybe we’re just foolish.  You missed my point on the running, the simple truth is I wouldn’t know how or what to run.  I would lean on you for guidance and I hope you feel the same way about the bounty.  If you listen to me, and don’t place yourself foolishly in danger like you did with the young man, I’m willing to cut you in fifty fifty.” 

Eelysa turned her faceplate to her new partner, “Does that sound reasonable, Caya?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

"Sounds annoying reasonable, actually," Caya said wtih a shrug and a smile, "Also sounds to me like you a need a ship. But fine, fine, it works out in the end, I suppose. Of course, I guess you'd like to know that little piece of information I've been trying to hang onto...no shooting me afterwards, though."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa didn’t mind agreeing, Caya terms didn’t really impact her any cause Eelysa had stunned her and not shot her which made Eelysa smile as she gave the idea some consideration, “Good, I promise I won’t shot you so what do you got for me?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

"What I've got is probably not the best, but its something," Caya admitted with a shrug before nodding to the blaster on the table, "But before that kid got a little rough, he slipped up and told me where the local Black Sun's set up at. Now, I honestly doubt that Eslin's involved with them...but, well...I bet they know where he is. They don't miss much..." she trailed off, then grinned slightly, "Which is why I always make sure to leave a very large present for them if they get too close."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Though she understood the reason behind Caya’s idea Eelysa frowned, she wanted no part of Dark Sun, but she admitted it did make sense,  “Don’t be so sure he wasn’t Caya, I wanted you to lure the young man away for a good reason, I heard them mention Eslin by name.”

Eelysa nodded towards the blaster,  “Why don’t you put that back on…  Dark Sun is involved and they know your face and as I said I would hate for anything bad to happen to you.  Any object if I recharge my suit off of your ship’s power?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

"And if they mentioned Eslin by name then the Black Sun definitely knows where that slimy Rodian is," Caya said quickly, sounding obviously annoyed at all the worry being directed at her but shrugging to herself, "I told you, I'll be fine. They don't know my face. The only couple that might are dead, I've been smart enough to avoid the rest. But if you want Eslin, I bet they know where to find him, and I can show you to where they're at now..."

She trailed off a moment at hearing the last question, then pointed out of the room across the tight corridor to a second room, "There's an old power conduit in there. It'd probably work fine without frying your pretty little red suit."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa thoughts of recharging her power suit ended when she picked up on something Caya had said, “They don't know your face?  What about the Mon Calamari female, the grey skinned Duros, or the other human?  Did you happen to kill them too?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Caya bit her lip and stared blankly down at the table for a moment. After a long minute of silence, she slowly said, "...I didn't think about that."

Realizing that it wasn't the best situation, she quickly put on a smile and shrugged, "But who says they were all Black Sun? They didn't really talk much...by the time I walked over they were already getting ready to go their seperate ways. Maybe they were just random scum or friends of the kid."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Or the young man could have been the son of the older man,” added a humorless Eelysa.  Eelysa hadn’t really wanted to darken Caya’s mood but she did want to make sure that she understood the dangers and that her best bet of survival was listening to Eelysa while by her side.  

As she spoke Eelysa pushed the blaster and its holster closer to Caya for emphasis, “As I said before, why don’t you put that thing back on…”

Standing up Eelysa moved off towards the other room and its power conduit, “Well, I’m going to go and recharge but it shouldn’t take long.  The suit still has most of its charge.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 10, 2005)

"See? A thousand possibilities! What are the chances they were all with the Black Sun?" Caya's voice echoed through the ship to you.

The room she'd told you to head to was barely the size of a small closet. You could walk in, and even see the small conduit on your left at about waist height, but it was hard to move around at all...especially while wearing the armor. But at least the small 'closet' wasn't as cluttered with junk as the other room had been.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Even though the gesture was lost on Caya Eelysa rolled her skyblue eyes as she reaches into the small inlet and connects her suit to the power conduit via one of the connector cables that has been lying around. 

Looking back at Caya as she leans restfully against the bulkhead, “Since they we’re probably discussing Black Sun business I would say pretty damn good.  Of course we don’t know since you *shot* him instead of *stunning* him.”

Eelysa’s attention is drawn to the table and rather or not Caya had the holster and blaster on her hip.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Caya steps into view, glaring at you again and shaking the still holstered weapon in your direction as she says, "I thought they were discussion Eslin! You never said anything about them discussion Black Sun business! Just because they might know where he is doesn't mean they actually have anything to do with it!"

After a moment, she sighed and shrugged, "Look, they didn't track me, and I doubt they even took notice of you so they don't know where we are now...so its fine. Doesn't matter what they were talking about."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa was somewhat surprised at how worried Caya was but it did reassure her at the same time, Caya wasn’t insane after all she was just slow on the uptake, but Eelysa did her best to reassure her, “Caya, that’s not at all that what I said.  I said they were probably  discussion Black Sun business cause that’s the worse possible scenario and the one we should be basing our plans on until otherwise proven wrong.”

Eelysa paused as a series of beeps informed her that her armor had finished charging, “As for them know about us I don’t think it matters until they realizes the young man is missing so lets get this Eslin bounty wrapped up now.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Caya nodded a few times then held up a hand, "Give me a moment.

She then wandered past you to another room that you couldn't see, and in a couple of minutes she was back, changed into clothes that looked to be much more utilitarian and generic. Her hair was pulled up, and she looked much, much more able to blend into a crowd...that is, if no one looked at her eyes. Something about them just screamed for attention and made her stand out.

Around her waist, though, was the belt and holster, though she didn't seem to be too happy with it. After a short moment of watching you, obviously taking another check over of your armor, she nodded past you, "Anything else I should be told before we go and say hello? If you'd like, I can carry four more blasters and a bunch of old grenades that still look operational. If that's the kind of look you'd like to present to them, of course."

She was grinning while she spoke, which was becoming commonplace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa nodded, “Well if you got a *functional* blaster that doesn’t belong to the dead kid it might be a good idea to swap to it...  same goes for the holster.  Besides that you look good.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

"This blaster functions, thank you," Caya snapped back. She then stepped past you and led the way out of the ship, grumbling as she passed, "...more functional than wearing bright red armor to stand out. Really, that just screams target..."

She seemed to ignore your other comment, leading you back out of the ship and onto the landing pad. After a short moment of annoyance and fighting with the boarding ramp to get it closed, Caya then started leading the way back towards the ground level of the city.

Night had fallen by now, and though you couldn't really tell just how dark it was as the causeway was lined with glowpanels, the ground level below looked to have much, much less in the way of lights. There didn't seem to be any less amount of people down there from before, though, so it could be both a good thing and a bad thing...besides, with your armor, the darkness didn't provide much of a hindrence.

Silently, Caya led the way back down to the populated streets of the ground level. As before, you were ignored by many people, though the few that bumped into you would give your mask sharp looks before continuing on their way. It was a five minute walk through back alleys, smaller streets, and then finally out to a the east end of the city.

There, it was mostly empty, save for a few humanoids moving here and there quickly. The buildings here were much like the ones where you found the cantina, though there were only a few glowlamps littered about on poles and building walls. There were no signs on any of them, and from the looks of things, the area seemed to be a much more residential area than commerical. Perhaps that was why there weren't so many people around...

Caya had stopped the both of you at a street that was directly across from a long line of buildings. Quietly, though you couldn't see anyone around to be watching or listening in, she pointed to one of the two story buildings not far away, "I believe that's the one the kid mentioned...at least, there aren't many that fit the description of 'big' down on this side of town. That's about the biggest one I can see."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa sighed and frowned, it seemed like Caya again didn’t have all the information she had hinted at, but Eelysa hid her annoyance from her as she spoke, “Sounds reasonable…  but what *exactly* did he say?”

As she waited for Caya to answer Eelysa looked upon the building and its neighboring building with curious eyes.









*OOC:*


 Spot +1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

"He said there was a group of Black Sun holled up in the big house on this street," Caya said, a hint of annoyance in her voice. Idly, she pointed to the two story building she had indicated before, "That looks to be the biggest building here."

It was the largest. The rest on either side looked to be small box-shaped buildings with no overhang or any kind of special designs on them beyond doors. It was almost like crates lined up in a row, with one large crate in the middle and sticking out. The large one, though, also had a small alley between it and both of the buildings next to it. The top also had an elaborate design to it, and could easily be used to see for five or so blocks.

There were not, however, any markings or even windows that you could see.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Now, now Caya, there’s no reason to get snippy with me.  We both want the same thing, not to get shot or shot at and if we need to double check each other to keep that from happening than that’s what we’re going to do, okay?”

Not really waiting for a reply Eelysa gets down to business, “I’m not seeing anyone…  You?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

"Looks clear to me..." Caya commented quietly after her eyes sweeped over the area, "These are mostly houses, anyway, so I wouldn't expect many people out around here like on the other side of the city. So what's the plan? Walk in and knock on the door?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Slightly distracted by her planning Eelysa replied, “Something like that…  but I’m hoping my more subtle idea works better.”

Eelysa points to the back alley, “If I was Black Sun and I had a back alley I would be pretty insistent that my people used it so I knew when the unwanted and unexpected visitors showed up cause they would be more than likely they would use the front door…  I’m hoping to get my information from a surprised lackey.”

Turning towards Caya Eelysa can’t help but feel assumed, “Pretty much the same plan I had as before…  Don’t kill this one if you can help it, okay?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

Caya stared at your faceplate for a moment, then raised an eyebrow and casually pointed towards the building, "So you want me to go and knock on the back door and hope I don't get shot?"

She didn't sound too pleased.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa laughs, “No, you’re too pretty to most to find threatening, plus I would never placer you clearly in harm’s way and that’s what differs this time.  I simply want you to provide cover from a distance so stay here while I move forward into the alley and lay in wait for a potential source of information.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

Caya's expression softens slightly at that, "Right, I can do that. So quit with the flattery and get moving...I'll keep my eyes open."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Jedi Consular 2/ Soldier 2/ Scoundrel 1*

Eelysa watches Caya for a second, the softened looked had drawn her eyes and she was relieved to see it as it meant that Caya was being firmly entrenched with the idea that the armored figure before her was a man and not a woman but finally she nodded her head, “Good, keep your head down yet me know if you see or hear trouble.”

Waiting little time Eelysa hurried across the street and into the alley ducking behind the convent creates and started her wait…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2005)

Down the darkened back alley, about five or so meters behind the crates you hide behind, is a door. Its closed, and generally nondescript...even painted the same colour as the wall. In the darkness, it would actually be tough to see without your mask to enhance things.

For about ten minutes, you sat and waited. Only a couple of humanoids could be seen passing the alley, and neither of them even slightly glanced down towards you. Not long after, though, a soft blue skinned Duros passes by. He passes by once, then a few minutes later, walks back, this time turning and slowly heading down the alleyway.

As far as you can tell, the Duros is unarmed. You're also pretty sure its not the same one you saw in the cantina.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Sinking deep into the shadows Eelysa waits for the Duros to past, Eelysa plan was simple she didn’t want to kill an innocent and to jump out in front of him could lead to a scream of surprised, besides even the guilty would react different if the first thing they felt was a blaster barrel in their back…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2005)

The Duros starts down the alley after two quick glances down the street. He walks right past where you hide behind the crates, not taking any notice and heading straight for the somewhat concealed door a few meters away. He passes by close enough that you're sure he's completely unarmed, as the clothes are too light fitting to allow any room for a weapon, and the blue-skinned Duros wears no belts or holsters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wasn’t sure what to think about the Duros being unarmed, it would easier make her life easier or it meant that he was innocent with no connection to Black Sun.  Hesitating for a second Eelysa debated on rather or not to jump him but she did, even innocent eyes could witness the crimes of others.

Moving fro her hiding space Eelysa’s voice sounded harsh and commanding as it projected out of her armor, “Stop!  You’ve gone for enough…  Keep your hands where I can see them!  And no trying to sneak a look at me or I’ll blast you so many times you’ll be nothing more than a smoking heap!”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

At first, when the Duros freezes, he almost turns around in surprise. However, he hears your last words, and quickly turns his head back to stare straight ahead. The Duros doesn't say anything, but you can hear his breathing loud and nervous...and when he moves his hands out so they can be seen, its easy to tell they're shaking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Good.  As I said this should be simple, all I need is information on a very bad Rodian named Eslin.  What do you know?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 15, 2005)

"Um...uh..." the Duros mumbles, looking to the ground and obviously resisting his curiousity to turn around and look at you. Louder, but still with his voice shaking, he tries again, "I...um...I don't know any Eslin...but uh...um...I uh...don't usually ask people there uh...uh....names..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa moved slightly closer in an effort to give her a better shot but not close enough to allow the Duros a chance to engage her in melee, “He's a filthy piece of scum, and not someone I would ever claim to know by name so that's fine in all but hopefully for your wellbeing you do take note of a person’s species…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 16, 2005)

His hands still shaking very noticeably, the Duros manages a very slight nod, "I um...know a couple Rodians...but uh...that ah...all...kind of...looks the same to me..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Right but this one would be doing his damndest to stay out of sight…  He sales weapons, arms, and surely isn’t someone you want in the neighborhood…  Especially when he attracts those with itchy trigger fingers like me.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2005)

"Ah! Oh! You mean ah...um...that Eslin...yes...um..." the Duros shudders slightly, his hands shaking more noticeably at your talk of even possibly shooting him, "I've ah...um...seen him around, yeah...you're not uh...not gonna shoot me are you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“That really depends upon rather or not you can tell me where to find Eslin but I find it remarkable what you remember now compared to what you didn’t remember a few seconds ago…  This isn’t a game, err…  Well it could be if you see your life being a simple game.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

"No! No, not a game!" the Duros shakes his head furiously, and you notice that his eyes look to be closed, "I...I don't know his name, but uh...there's a Rodian that tried to ah...tried to sell me some stuff and I didn't want it but he wouldn't leave me alone and and...I just got away from him, actually..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wished for both the Duros’ shake and her own that he would start giving her the answer she wanted quickly but she continued to hiss at him, 
“What and where?  I need real answers not blabbing crap that gets me nowhere!”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

"J-j-just a couple blocks back!" the Duros says quickly, pointing behind him and to the left, "There were a couple ah...uh...ahm...Trandoshans with him! Going the other way, back away from here..."

Though he didn't say it, you could tell the Duros wanted to end the sentence with another "please don't shoot me". It was in the way his voice was still shaking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Just now?”  Eelysa was shocked that he had just seen them and it was too much of a coincidence for her to accept at face value also.  How did this Duros just run into a Rodian and not remember it? “Face the wall!  Keep your hands up!  I’m going to walk behind you, at not time are you to look back at me or I will blast you, okay?  Once that’s done then your going to turn the way you came and lead me to where you saw them but your going to act like nothing is wrong, you’re just out for a stroll so don't make me blast you!”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

The Duros nodded nervously and did as he was told. But while standing there, in addition to having his eyes closed, he mumbled, "They were...were going the other way so I dunno where they are anymore..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa frowned, “So you only know this Rodian only cause he past by you, with a pack of Trandoshans by his side, and offered to sale you something but you don’t remember what and this all happened only a few minutes ago…?”

With the Duros against the wall Eelysa quickly moved to pin his head against the wall with the barrel of her rotary blaster carbine, “I’m about to put the biggest scorch mark ever seen in this wall and I can’t even fathom what will be left of your head but I imagine I’m going to need a bath!”

“Your story smells like crap Duros!!  Would you like to amend it and give me something useful or should I just be done with you?”









*OOC:*


 Considering you can't really walk down the street with your eyes closed I imagine he’s still facing the wall.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

"No! No! I mean uh..." he shook his head again, turning towards the steet slowly and obviously doing his best not to look back at you, but lowering his voice to barely a whisper, "I...uh...I saw him earlier uh...um...here...just a few minutes ago with a couple Trandoshan's like I said...dunno where they were going, though! Just the other way and...and they're probably gone now!!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Three…  You’re lying to me!  I’ve been here for ten minutes now and I’ve seen not a soul yet alone a Rodian and a couple of Trandoshans…”  Eelysa’s voice trailed off so the Duros would understand the predicament his life was in, “Two…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

"Wait! WAIT! I'm not lying!!" the Duros yelped, pointing down the street from the direction he'd came and striaght past the intersection where you could see Caya watching carefully from around the corner. Down the street where he pointed, though, you couldn't see anyone, "He was down that way! I swear, to you I saw him, just don't shoot me!!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Okay, okay,” Eelysa spoke softly, not so much to let him off the hook but to let him know they’ve changed subjects, “I need information about this area.  Got any suggestions on who I should talk to?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

"Well, uh...I think that um....ah," he paused a moment, looking all around before saying over his shoulder much quieter, "Can I um...say this somewhere that isn't ah...here? Someplace not...not...here..."

Trailing off, the Duros motioned with his head towards the two story building still next to you, though he was still intelligent enough not to turn around in the process.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Sure, keep your hands where I can see them but natural and start walking to your left,” Eelysa said rather tartly as she had hoped have been done with the Duros long before now.









*OOC:*


 To the left is my best guess on the direction Caya is.  Hopefuly she’ll be smart and keep her head down.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2005)

The Duros did as he was instructed, slowly making his way to where you had come from. The streets were still empty, and so there didn't seem to be any obvious reason for the Duros' worry.

Once at the street you first came in from, you find there is no sign of Caya...at least, right away. With a second glance, you spot her a good distance down the street leaning against a building under the shadow. Hiding in plain sight.

((...as you just told him to walk that way, he's going to keep going until you tell him a specific place or where to stop.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Okay, Duros, this is good,” It was a small inlet that blocked the view of the 2 story building but allowed Caya to see what was still going on.  Her voice wasn’t as sharp as before, she firmly believed the Duros wasn’t anything other than an innocent in the wrong part of town, “now talk, please.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

After a quick look both directions, the Duros nodded and looked at your faceplate, his large head trembling still, "I think that ah...there were rumours...just rumours but I may have seen him and ah...another Rodian...I think he is named Clezo. Its been...been said he's here on Ord Mantell. If he...I mean, if he is here, he'd probably be trying to protect Eslin..."

The Duros took a deep breath, glancing around one more time, then lowering his voice and finally speaking more clearly, "I did Eslin, I did. There's a big building down that direction that's been well guarded by some Trandoshan's the last couple days so maybe Clezo's there. Look if you're goin' there like that last bounty hunter, you better find a way that's not the front door," he paused then, and blinked before the big red eyes turned away, "Did you...did you see anyone else here before me?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“No, I saw no one else…  Did I miss something?” Eelysa paused only long enough before her curiosity made her ask another question, “This “big building” how many floors does it have?  Have you even been in it?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

The Duros shook his head slowly, finally able to continue speaking calmly and straight again, "Its one of the large apartment complexes...I think it takes up the entire lower level," the Duros sighed heavily and then said quietly, "I have never been inside. My partner has, but I have...not seen him for many days now. You uh...you aren't going to shoot me once you've got all your answers, are you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa ignored the question about shooting the Duros as she didn’t want a long debate and certainly didn’t want one when they were nearly done, “Any chance your partner is connected to Eslin?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

"He knew Eslin, I think..." the Duros said with a nod, "I heard a rumour that my partner was killed by Black Sun thugs trying to meet with Eslin...so I was, ah...trying to see if I could find anything out. I'm not one of them!"

From the sound of it, the Duros was still locking onto finding a good reason why you shouldn't kill him, even if you'd said nothing about it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa offered just enough reassurance to keep the Duros together to ask yet another question, “No, I’m sure your not…  What does Black Sun want with Eslin?  And how were you going to find out about your partner?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

"Well, uh...if the rumours about Clezo are right, then that's probably enough right there..." the Duros trailed off a moment, but then realized another question had been asked, and said with a shrug, "I was more expecting to find a body..."

Finally, the name 'Clezo' rings a bell. It is the name of a young Rodian crime lord...but not just any crime lord. It is well known that this high class Rodian was recently appointed as one of the Vigos of the Black Sun. However, word had it that he rarely left Rodia, enjoying to lounge there and run his end of the Black Sun from there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa snapped, she didn’t like the news as it surely made her job harder, “Are you sure it was Clezo you saw?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

"I...ah...no..." the idea washed over the Duros' face with a sullen look to accompany it. Hanging his head, slightly, he mumbled, "I did not see very well, but I _think_ it was Eslin. Would a Black Sun Vigo walk openly with only two guards...?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wasn’t sure how to answer that one, it would be very a fool hardly thing to do but at the same time it was a brazen thing to do and not something to immediately dismiss.  

Dropping her arm, and the rotating blaster that was connected to it, Eelysa  freed the Duros, “Okay, you’re free to go…  Don’t speak to anyone about this or I’ll blast you until your a smoking smear of goo, got me?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

The Duros raised his hands and nodded, "I will tell no one!"

Then, after glancing around again, the Duros quickly walked off and back towards the more populated areas of the city. You could see Caya watch him walk right past her without noticing, and even see the grin on her face thanks to your helmet. 

Once he was gone, Caya sauntered out of the shadows she stood under and wandered your direction, "Anything interesting?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Though Eelysa wasn’t drawn to her watching Caya saunter out of the shadows reminded Eelysa why guys were drawn to her new partner.  It wasn’t really Caya’s figure, though it would have impressed Eelysa if she was male, it was her demeanor and how she handled herself. 

This time the words came easy Eelysa, it wasn’t a flirt just a complement, but the mask’s neutering of her voice removed any context from the words, “Nothing as interesting as you, princess, but it seems like Eslin is held up down the block in a large apartment complex.  Its unconfirmed but he might have some powerful company, and if so this bounty just got at least ten times more dangerous…  You sure you don’t want to go and hide in some hole while I take care of this?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Caya grinned and shrugged, "If I still get my cut, I'll go back and get some sleep. Coming from someone who shot me, though, ten times more dangerous is probably deadly. Bet I should stick with you, lest you get yourself shot and I lose my investment."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wouldn’t say it but she was lad to know that Caya was so brave, it was even better to find out without the sound of blaster fire, but that doesn’t mean she wouldn’t give her a chance, “Yeah, Caya, you would get your full cut, you certainly earned it but I won’t lie and tell you I couldn’t use the help…  So you’re sure you want in?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

"Like I said, can't let my investment get himself killed," she grinned and idly ran a hand through her hair, "But I think its your turn to lead the way, this time."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Of course,” Eelysa grinned as she replied, she liked the girl and liked her even more cause she believed she was what she wanted to project, a male of unknown species.  

Giving herself a second to orientate with the streets Eelysa sets out for the apartment complex that Eslin was suppose to be holding out at...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

Following the streets down towards where the Duros had pointed you, the two of you only encounter one or two other beings, which simply pass by without even giving you a second glance. Obviously, they've been on Ord Mantell long enough to know that, sometimes, its just best to look straight ahead.

At the end of the street, where it is forced to turn left and back into the main section of the city, you see a large building. It looks like one of the large, some oval shaped apartment complexes that rise up to the second level, except this one has four very large Trandoshan's with equally large blasters flanking the door.

"Something tells me they don't like visitors..." Caya said quietly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa nodded her head in agreement, while her eyes scanned the roof for access to the building from above, but she hoped to keep Caya’s sprits up by jesting in the face of danger, “Yeah, I got that feeling to…  Do you want to go up and ask them if Eslin is in the building?”









*OOC:*


 No way in hell Eelysa will let her do that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

From the look of it, the building doesn't actually have a roof. In fact, it seems to be one of the large 'pillars' holding up one corner of the second level of the city. However, there are a number of balconies and outcroppings spread out among what looks like to be about ten floors before reaching the second level of the city.

Caya just grins and glances over towards the guards, "It could be fun. Besides, maybe they're just concerned citizens setting up a local watch program instead of hired guns for the Black Sun."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Maybe,” replied an obviously distracted Eelysa as she scanned a balcony for a spot that they could reach, watch, yet also be unobserved by the Trandoshans and maybe more importantly their guns…

“Caya?”  Eelysa spoke again but she was still obviously distracted by her thoughts, “How much do you weigh?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

Some of the lower balconies looked to be at least close to the roofs of the nearby, smaller buildings. Of course, there were still large gaps, but it looked to be directly above the Trandoshans and out of their sight.

Caya raised an eyebrow at your question and motioned towards you, "Not as much as you, I'd bet. Why?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa eyed Caya with a curious grin, she had the height but Caya was far more solidly built than Eelysa long but lithe body, and if her cover wouldn’t have been blown by the bet she would given thought to taking that bet.

“The repulsors have a max weight limit.  I need to know if they can carry us both, so what is it, Caya, Sixty to sixty-five kilograms?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

"Repulsors, eh? Prepared for everything, aren't we?" Caya grinned before giving a sideways look back towards the large buildings off in the distance, "You should be able to carry me up without too much trouble. With how much that bright red suit of your's must weigh, adding me to that shouldn't cause any problems."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 30, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Should?” Replied a slightly miffed Eelysa, it had been a long time since she had worried about her weight and it took her a few seconds to realize why Caya was dodging the question, “Right, the Highness doesn’t want to disclose her weight, I guess we can chance death by going with an approximate should instead of a firm yes or no.” 

Eelysa eyes Caya one more time before silently dismissing the topic by turning her attention back to the balconies to study them, “Just give me a second to pick out the best approach to this.”









*OOC:*


 Estimation of what she weighs and rather or not the repulsors can lift that much.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2005)

Looking off towards the building, you could see that two of the nearby balconies to the other rooftops were connected to doors with small windows on them. One, up a level from the other, had a small light visible through it. The other was black and looked empty.

They were both off to the right of the main entrance, directly ahead of you over the buildings and well out of sight of the Trandoshans below. When you looked back, it was just in time for Caya to finish rolling her eyes, "You bounty hunters like to live dangerous, anyway, so it shouldn't be too bad for you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Even though she had rolled her eyes at her Eelysa was surprised to find herself smiled at Caya, “Must I remind you that I want to retire and you’re the one accustomed to flying in that rusted out crate…”

Seeing everything that she needed to Eelysa turned to one of the nearby dark alleys that branched off from their surroundings, “Okay lets go…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2005)

The repulsorlifts activated on your armor with only a soft hiss. It took only a few seconds before both you and Caya were on top of the nearby building, and then it was no trouble to move across the rooftops to the end of the row and to the last of the rooftops.

You could hear the Trandoshans down on the street off to your left, but they were hidden from sight both from the large, somewhat oval shaped apartment complex in front of you and the edge of the building you stood on. There was a gap between the two buildings, though, and it was a good two floors up to the nearest of the balconies. However, it was still likely out of sight.

Caya glanced up to it, then back to you questioningly, though she was intelligent enough to stay quiet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

There was little else to do in Eelysa’s mind and she quickly waved Caya into her arms, Eelysa’s hands around Caya slender but firm waist and Caya with her arms wrapped around Eelysa’s neck.  

Eelysa whispered softly before engaging the repulsors, “It will be okay, but remember to stay behind me…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

Caya simply nodded before you both heard the soft hiss of the repulsors. A moment later, you were rising up silently to the nearby balcony. The Trandoshans below remained out of sight, though you could hear them speaking in their own language.

The small balcony ended in a door, which looked to be a solid, grey painted durasteel like the rest of the building was. There was a small, circular window off to the side which showed no light, but you couldn't see anything 'through' the door like you could in the balcony one level above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa stopped to listened to the Trandoshans, she didn’t understand the language but in her experiences alarm and surprises all sounded the same no matter what language is spoken, and it was far easier to run now than it would be to run later.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

From the sound of it, even though it was harder to hear as you were higher up now, the Trandoshan's didn't seem to be in any rush. If the reptillians had something close to general banter, the grunts and odd hissing sounds were likely all that it was.

Noticing you not moving at all, Caya had stepped back slightly, glanced around some, before giving you a questioning look, mouthing the word, "What?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa spoke softly, even with in her helmet, as she nodded towards the noise of the Trandoshans, “I was listen.  Do you have any talent with unlocking doors and such?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

"If by talent you mean kicking them until they break or someone opens them...then yes. If you mean actually slicing locks like a decent citizen of the underworld, then no," she said very quietly, then shrugged and managed to look embarrased, "Usually I'm on the other side of people trying to break in."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa wondered if maybe Caya hadn’t been lying when she said that she had troubles when they had first meet but for now she settled for a mental note, this wasn’t the place nor the time for a heart to hear chat, and Eelysa spoke quietly with a smiled hopeful that it would easy Caya’s obvious discomfort, “It’s okay, pretty thing like yourself its bound to happen to you at least once or twice.”

Not wanting to linger on the subject Eelysa approached the door and tried to access it hopefully that no one would have bothered to lock it but doubtful that someone could be so foolish at the same time…









*OOC:*


 If its locked and Eelysa has the skills to open it, I’m really not sure what’s the skill in this case, guessing computer use, she’ll try to open it without the added noise of forcing it open.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

((Disable Device is the skill to use to break a lock. However, its Trained only.))

It was, not surprisingly, locked. The only noise the door made when you tried to open it was a somewhat rough, mechanical 'clunk', but it was doubtful that the sound echoed at all.

While there was a small switch next to the door, there was not any kind of terminal or access panel to slice in and open the system. Short of just blasting the door, it didn't look like it was going to be easy getting in.

Caya noticed you inspecting it, and after a moment, she raised an eyebrow, "Someone forget their key?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Maybe, nut maybe not,” replied Eelysa truthfully as she removed the vibro dagger from its hidden compartment in her armor and jabbed it into the control panel hopeful that it shorts out the lock and pops the door free.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2005)

There was a crack, a sizzle, and a few other noises that probably weren't at all good. Thankfully, they weren't too loud...and even better, the door slid open a moment later. Inside, you could see a pitch black room, though your helmet allowed you to see that there was some furnature situated here and there.

From the look of things, it was a small apartment, which was not a surprise considering these buildings pretty much consisted of them. This one, though, looked devoid of any occupants or signs of any. One directly across from you, and two in different positions off across the room(and down some small steps) to the right.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“See, I had a key after all,” Eelysa murmured to Caya with a fair amount of pride in her voice before she started down the stairs and to the pair of identical doors.  She stopped to listen at both of them before opening either of them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 5, 2005)

You couldn't hear anything beyond the two doors. Whether that meant there was nothing to hear, or the doors were just thick, was impossible to tell, though.

Caya had done her best to force the door to the outside closed again, leaving only a slight crack where it could be manually pulled open after its mechanism being pretty much ruined by the blade. After that, she carefully walked around the room, obviously looking for anything that might be out of place. She stayed silent, however, and when done, just shook her head instead of saying anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Hearing nothing of interest Eelysa turned from the two doors and headed for the other door, she was pretty certain the other two had leaded to bedroom and this door would probably lead to the common areas of the apartment complex. 

Waving Cara over Eelysa listened careful at the door for any sounds emulating from the other side.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2005)

Again, you could hear nothing through the door.

Seeing you wave her over, Caya made her way to the door, gave you a quick glance and rested her hand over the switch to open the door. She didn't press it, or even say anything, instead simply looking to you with a questioning expression.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

With her weapon ready Eelysa merely nods her head at Caya and waits for the door to slide open.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 9, 2005)

When Caya hit the switch, the door slid open without even a slight noise. It revealed a brightly lit, off white coloured hallway. Or rather, it revealed a wall directly in front of you, and a green carpeted hallway going to the left and right. 

You couldn't hear, or see any signs of anyone being around, though there were a few other doors evenly spaced out and all on the same wall as the room you're in. There was nothing on the opposite wall for as far as you could see both directions. But because the hallway was a curved in the same general shape of the oval shaped building, it was hard to see very far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa looked down the hallway in both directions, she didn’t like surprises and disliked them even more when she wanted to be quite.  After assuring herself that they where alone she turned in the directions of the lights she had seen from the balcony but with a watchful eye for a lift and or a stairwell to the next floor of the apartment complex.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

Caya followed you as you both slowly headed towards the right, where the other balcony had been(though it was a level up). After passing by three other doors, you reached a pair of turbolifts. There was still no sign of anyone around, and Caya was starting to look nervous due to this lack of anyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Noting Caya’s nervousness Eelysa leaned closer to her and whispered softly, “I imagine that the building is empty of tenants, minus Eslin, and his guards are firm in their belief that no one can reach him without going through the front door...  but keep quite it just in case.”

Eelysa had whispered cause she wasn’t to sure what was going on and she didn’t even take her own words as gospel as she walked over to the turbolifts and gave honest thought to using them but she quickly shook her head and gave up on that idea., “We got to find the stairwell.  I have little doubt they would note that the turbolifts had been summoned and then are chance at surprise is gone.” 

Eelysa waited long enough for Caya to reply and then turned to move down the hallway looking for the ladder well that she knew must be their in case of a emergency...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Caya gives the turbolifts a short glance but nods before continuing to help searching for a stairwell or other access up. It takes a moment, but you catch sight of a part of the off white wall that looks to be slightly deeper than the rest. Its right next to the turbolifts, and if you weren't looking for it, you would never have even noticed it was there.

Overall, the description made it sound a lot like a perfect maintenance access.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa smiled to herself, holding her hand up so that Caya would stop where she was.  A maintenance panel was even better than a stairwell,  someone might think to cover a stairwell but a maintenance panel?  That was slim odds indeed.  

Moving to the panel Eelysa gave it a thorough look over as she tried to figure out if she could open it without noticeably damaging it…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 16, 2005)

There was a small switch inlayed in the little, centimeter wide section that divided the maintenance panel from the actual wall. When pressed, the small panel slid up an open, revealing a hole just big enough for you to crawl through(though it would be tight in the armor, but it looked like you could pull it off). After a short distance, it reached what looked to be a ladder and access to the power conduits and other technical sections hidden behind the walls.

Caya knelt down and tipped her head to look in, then grinned slightly and said quietly, "If you get stuck I reserve the right to laugh."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa grinned as she stifled laughter within her suit, “As long as you help me get unstuck, in the event I get stuck, then that seems fair to me,” the humor doesn’t stay long as Eelysa refocuses both of them, “I’ll go first, stay here till I’m safely out and then you come up when I’ll call you, okay?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 16, 2005)

((Just a warning, I'm assuming you go ahead and climb through...feel free to yell at me if you wanted to go jump out a window. ))

"Yes, of course, I'll watch your bright red backside," Caya said with a grin still on her face before she got back onto her feet to keep a lookout.

The maintenance access actually proved to be a bit more spacious than it looked at first. Though the shoulders of your armor got stuck a couple times, it was nothing that couldn't be dealt with, and so you made it to the end of the meter long access into the main section fairly easily.

The main section was spacious. On all sides. You could actually step into it and stand up straight, with a ladder going up to the next level where there was a ceiling and some grating. Looking down, you could see the same grating and ladder below you. There were little 'doors' of sorts in the grates at the end of each ladder for accessing each level. All over the place there were lights and such, flashing and blinking...and at least a couple of small droids, though they didn't even take notice of you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*









*OOC:*


 No perfect assumption. 







Eelysa counting as she went hadn’t stopped until see reached a point she was pretty sure was the next level.  Seeing how spaces the landing was Eelysa quickly signed for Caya to join her by hand signals.









*OOC:*


 So are they in some sort of maintenance level now or are they at the next level of apartments and if so is this the level that had the apartment with a light?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2005)

((Sorry, you're still on the same level, you can just see up and down. Didn't actually assume you climbed up yet. And yes, the light you saw was up about one level or so.))

Caya followed in fairly quickly, having none of the slight troubles you did because of her lack of bulky armor. Idly stretching and looking around, she grinned slightly, "Is it just me, or does this seem like the builders of this place were just begging for people to do what we're doing?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*









*OOC:*


 Ahh got it now. 







“No, these shafts are meant for the easy of repairs not so bounty hunters can sneak in and kidnap a bounty,” though her mask might have prevented her smile from being hear Eelysa was smiling when she spoke but it quickly disappeared as she ascended to the next level and listened closely for sound of movement.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2005)

The next level looked exactly the same as the first one you'd been on. Looking up, they seemed to just keep going on in the same way. Other than the small droid here and there, it was empty and, generally, silent. There were maintenance panels in fairly regular intervals against the interior wall, every five or so meters in the long curve of the building.

Caya was up, and closing the small, see through gate a few seconds after you, and as she glanced around, said, "You'd think there'd be at least a little more surveillance. Or are the Black Sun just this arrogant?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Caya’s words reminded Eelysa of something her dead master’s would cautious her about, causing Eelysa to smile even though the memory was painful, and her own words echoed with her memory of her master, “It is possible that Dark Sun isn’t the ones being arrogant, Caya.  Remain watchful.”

Following her own advice Eelysa watched their surroundings as she looked for the apartment that the light would have resonated from…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2005)

From what you remember, the apartment with the light was up and a little to the right of where the one you entered the building was. Looking at how the maintenance panels were set up, you could follow them around to about the same area where the room should be, preventing you from having to walk that direction in the open corridor.

Caya followed you around, idly kicking at a droid that attempted to use her as a faster means of transportation from one place to another. It only takes a moment to reach a panel that should be close to the apartment, though you won't really be able to tell that until you're out in the corridor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa holds up her hand for Caya to be silent as she listens at the access panel for any noises on the other side.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2005)

Though she looked like she was going to ask a question, Caya closes her mouth when you raise your hand. You can't hear anything on the other side...hopefully that means there's nothing to hear. Though you can't be completely sure, through the Force, you can detect nothing in the immediate vicinity of the maintenance panel.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Slightly relieved that no one was there, but also worried that the lack of people meant they where on a wild goose chase, Eelysa nods back to Caya as she speaks softly, “Yes?  What is it, Caya?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 26, 2005)

"Nothing important," Caya admitted, looking at least slightly embarrased. After a moment though, she says quietly, "This place just feels too empty. I mean...sure, we're up here in the areas where you shouldn't be seeing anyone but I still don't like that there's not a single recording device anywhere in here. Nothing I can think to do about that, though...lead the way and I'll keep my eyes open."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Yeah, I feel it too,” replied an honest Eelysa, whom was lucky that her mask hide her wincing from her poor choice of words, “but we’ve gone to far to turn back now.  If you want to look on the positive side of things at least any window is an escape route for us.  Not everyone can say that.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2005)

Caya smiled slightly and nodded, "Good point," she then reached down and drew the blaster pistol she'd taken off the Black Sun kid before looking back to you and nodding, "Ready when you are."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa nodded her head, she was ready, and then she began to open the maintenance hatch.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2005)

With a soft touch of the panel next to the 'door', the maintenance hatch slid open. It hissed slightly, but the noise was still very quiet and probably wouldn't attrach any nearby attention...if there was any to attract. Through it, you could see a hallway that looked like an exact copy of the one you'd been in before, though this one had a bright green and gold-lined carpet over the floor.

You couldn't see anyone near, but you could hear very faint sounds that were most likely voices. Whether they were droids or sentients, you couldn't tell, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Signal the presence of voices to Caya Eelysa paused long enough to gather her bearings.  Where the voices coming in the same direction has the lite door had been or was it in some other direction?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2005)

It took a moment, but considering how much you'd walked around to reach the turbolifts on the level below, the room that you'd seen the light would be closer to the left. The sounds seemed to be coming from about the same direction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Not wanting to place Caya in overly danger held up her hand for her to stay as Eelysa moved down the hallway to investigate the noises…









*OOC:*


 If at anytime Caya is more than 10 m behind Eelysa will wave her forward but Eelysa would like to keep her a little bit removed from the action right now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2005)

You see Caya nod out of the corner of your helmet's visor before she steps back against the central wall. You only have to take a few steps before being able to confirm the sounds as voices. They sound deep and gruff, though there are slight high pitched sounds through the snarls.

A few more steps and you can see a Trandoshan standing in front of a door. Or rather, you can see half of a Trandoshan. The central wall is blocking a clear view, but you can definitely hear one other distinct voice...and if the hallway is designed the same and done evenly, there should be a door right next to them, though its out of your view.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Hugging the wall she was already against, cutting down as much of the protection that the wall could afford them, Eelysa advanced as quietly as she could.









*OOC:*


 A map might be useful.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

((Attached is an EXTREMELY rough map that is definitely not to scale. However, it should give you the general idea. The Trandoshans at the door are around six or seven meters away, with Caya staying back from you at about five meters. Dotted line is to show you where you came from the maintenance hatch. Apologies for how light it is...but hopefully you can make sense of it.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*









*OOC:*


 Hey it looks like the apartment complex at the beginning of KotoR… and yes I’m past that part.  Now I’m curious does Eelysa’s location give her cover?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 8, 2005)

((Yes, you've got about 1/4 cover at the moment, though you can only technically see part of the second Trandoshan.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

After waving for Caya to move to her spot, and covering her in case she is noticed, Eelysa will cautiously continue forward in an effort to bring the second of the two Trandoshans into her range. 









*OOC:*


 Caya should stay where she has the cover and should be ready to target the first one.  Eelysa would like to be able to get into position to before Auto firing on it at +2/+2/+2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2005)

You only have to take a step and a half to see the second Trandoshan. While the first one is wearing more casual clothes and only has a blaster pistol on his waist, this second one is heavily armed. He(or at least, you assume its a he) had very bulky, sectioned armer covering his body, and was carrying a blaster rifle of a size that couldn't in any way have been legal...even on Ord Mantell.

Still, though, they seemed to be talking between each other and took no notice of you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2005)

((...just a little bump...I know you're still around, BS.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((...just a little bump...I know you're still around, BS.))




Yup.   I was letting you get caught up on your other games.   (more players more people hoping for updates.)  (I'll update in a secound)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

This was the part of her new life that Eelysa truly disliked, it seemed so wrong to fire indiscriminately at people without having the totally picture…  She had seen diplomacy by force but she didn’t lie to herself.  The blaster under her arm wasn’t a lightsaber nor was she part of an order trying to keep the bloated Republic alive for another day.

With a non-audible sigh and a wish for the past of old to once again become a reality she took a few more steps, raised her blaster carbine, and barked an order, “drop your weapons!”









*OOC:*


 I’m going to assume she had the surprise round if she wanted it so now she’s delaying her actions to see if they will drop their weapons.

Eelysa would like to be able to get into position to before Auto firing on it at +2/+2/+2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 23, 2005)

((My mind has blanked and I don't want to get your actions wrong...so clarfiy for me. If they _don't_ drop their weapons, you want to auto-fire on the nearest of them? Note that I've not rolled anything just yet, so they might still drop weapons. Just want to make sure.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2005)

*OOC:*


Yeah that should work.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2005)

Both Trandoshans jumped noticeably. Both immediately spun towards you, half raising their weapons before they actually got a good look at you. When they did...they stopped, glanced quickly between each other, then very slowly placed their weapons down on the floor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

“Good!”  Eelysa barked from beneath her mask, “Now turn around and keep your hands in the air!  How many more guards are there?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2005)

((Just thought you'd like to know...you rolled an ungodly high number on that Intimidate. Ruin all my fun. ))

The two Trandoshans again glanced between each other, but they seemed to not be ready for any kind of sudden moves against you. Slowly and carefully, they did as you ordered. When they were turned around with their clawed hands up in the air, the one on the left(which was the one wearing the armour) said, "Res'lik tralsk eskelsth."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

Eelysa frowned and barked angry once more, “One of you two better start blubbering in basic or the next time you see each other will be in hell!”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

I said Hell in a Star Wars game!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 29, 2005)

The two Trandoshan's looked between each other with an expression that you couldn't make any sense of. Then, the one of the left turned back and tried again, "Res'lik tralsk eskelsth."

From behind you, you could hear a short noise that sounded like Caya starting to say somehting but stopping herself before getting out anything but a short syllable. She was still out of sight of the Trandoshans, and they likely couldn't have heard the noise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Ah do Trandoshans not have basic as a free language in your world?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah do Trandoshans not have basic as a free language in your world?



((They might have it, they might not...should I assume this is your way of asking for a Sense Motive roll? ))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Yes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 31, 2005)

Something was definitely up. Though you couldn't understand Dosh, you were pretty sure the Trandoshan had simply repeated what he'd said before, but there was no way these things would get along on a planet like this without at least understanding Basic. And it was doubtful that whatever he'd said before still was a valid response to what you had spoken.

Not only that, but something just felt wrong. The Trandoshans were still standing with their clawed hands behind their heads, but you noticed that while the larger, armoured one was looking you in the faceplate and responding, the other one's eyes were darting around past you and then to the guns on the ground.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

*Eelysa Nara: Human/Female (Bounty Huntress)*

She hadn’t wanted to do it but Eelysa realized that the actions of the Trandoshans had given her little choice in the matter and she pulled the trigger…









*OOC:*


 Autofire on the shifty eyed Trandoshan.


----------

